# Who is the best Warhammer Player in the World?



## iiirjw

Hello Everyone,

I was curious.. Where is the most competitive place in the world for Warhammer? Is there an event that crowns a world champion every year? Who is considered the best Warhammer player of all time? Where are the largest Warhammer Meccas in the world? I don't really know who the great players are in this game as I just started. Is there a national championships or regional tournaments held for the game? Is there a specific gaming store in the United States or around the world that is famous?

Thanks
RJ:victory:


----------



## The Son of Horus

Games Workshop holds an 'ard Boyz tournament every year. The next one should be in like... May 2010. It's a three-round thing-- you go to a qualifier event at a participating local store. Then, if you place in the top three there, you have the option to continue to the Semi-Finals, which are a regional competition. The location of that particular tournament depends on participation in the qualifier-- stores that had a lot of people or have the capacity to host a lot of people get those. Then, if you place in the top three at a Semi-Finals tournament, you have the option to go to the Chicago battle bunker for the final round. And, if you win overall there, then you're supposedly the best in the United States. 

Most stores also host regular Rogue Trader Tournaments, which are not necessarily events purely for the sake of competition. It's the same general format as the 'Ard Boyz tournaments--three games, Swiss-style-- except painting and sportsmanship are also scored in addition to how well you did in the games.


----------



## HOBO

There's an event called the ETC...European Teams Championships, where teams from all over the World compete. Basically each Country has it's own events throughout the year to pick it's Team, which is based on top 10 player ranking, and they then go to the ETC...I'm pretty sure it's held yearly, and I think Germany won it last year.


----------



## matty570

Honestly, I thought I was going to read a reply that said "Me"...


----------



## Tim/Steve

I was sorely tempted, very surprised that no-one took the bait 

Then again I would say that this is a game and as such teh 'best' player is the most fun to play against not the most evil, beardy albeit skilled player who wipes the floor with everybody else.


----------



## matty570

Good answer!!


----------



## HOBO

It sure as hell isn't me..I play against the top players in Aus every now and then and I get creamed every time, and at last years ETC Australia finished 11th. I believe that the general concensus was that they didn't take the absolute optimal FOC choices....obviously opinions vary as to what these 'optimal' units are Country to Country.


----------



## Stella Cadente

the best player is the one you have fun with, who will give you a good lasting game while playing well and being fair with the rules, a player not concerned with victory or defeat, just to play for the sake of playing, and for the enjoyment of everyone involved.



so the opposite of your average tourney player who are mostly the worst players because they forget about the number 1 rule, and forget that the game is not all about them.
especially if they brag about it everywhere and consider themselves gods gift to the gaming world


----------



## BiOHaTe

The guy who goes to my gaming club is the top CSM player in SA. pretty cool, he is showing me tactics.


----------



## Gaz Taylor

I'm not too sure you can use the ETC for picking the 'best' player due to the format it runs in.

But I think the best player is probably Bobo aka Alex Kin-Wilde, due to qualifing for both the Aus and UK Masters!


----------

